# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دوره في مجال هندسة العلاقات العامة وتنظيمها وفق معايير الجودة الشامل تعقد في اسبانيا

## مركزتدريب

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
هندسة العلاقات العامة وتنظيمها وفق معايير الجودة الشامل
*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل.* 
*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**البريد الالكتروني :* *almjdhra@yahoo.com**info@almjd-hr.com** :                   * *جوال واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255
*وفيما يلي بقية دورات العلاقات العامة:**1. دورة العلاقات العامة وفن المراسم (البروتوكول)**
2. دورة المهارات المتكاملة في إدارة العلاقات العامة وفن التعامل مع كبار الشخصيات (vip)
3. دورة خدمة العملاء وفن التعامل مع الجمهور
4. دورة التعامل مع شكاوي وإعتراضات العملاء
5. دورة المسؤولية الإجتماعية في الشركات
6. دورة كيفية تطوير الذات والتغلب على الضغوط
7. دورة مهارات الإتصال والحوار والنقاش والإستماع الفعال
8. دورة الخطابه و العرض و الالقاء**
*9. *دورة الإستراتيجيات الحديثة للعلاقات العامة بإستخدام وسائل الإعلام الجديدة*10. دورة فنون التميز في خدمة العملاء والمراجعين*
*11. دورة المهارات العملية في العلاقات العامة*
*12. دورة مهارات التعامل مع الشخصيات المتنوعة والصعبة*
*13. دورة مهارات الإتصال والتواصل*
*14. دورة مهارات التعامل مع الزملاء وتقوية العلاقات*
*15. دورة خدمة العملاء في ظل تحديات السوق*
*16. دورة خدمة العملاء الجدد*
*17. دورة إستراتيجيات التميز في خدمة العملاء.18. دورة الجودة والمعرفة في العلاقات العامة والمراسم الدولية*
*19. دورة مبادئ العلاقات العامة الحديثة*
*20. دورة العلاقات العامة وبناء منظومة العمل المؤسسي*
*21. دورة العلاقات العامة للأزمات*
*22. دورة تخطيط حملات العلاقات العامة وتنفيذها*
*23. دورة المراسم / البروتوكول قواعد السلوك الراقي*
*24. دورة الإتصالات الإدارية وفن التعامل مع الآخرين*
*25. دورة مهارات التحكم بالذات (الذكاء الوجداني)26. دورة مهارات التعامل مع العملاء صعبي الميراس*
*27. دورة المعايير العالمية للعناية بخدمة العملاء*
*28. دورة المهارات السلوكية وتقوية العلاقات مع الاخرين*
*29. دورة العمليات اللوجستية في عمل العلاقات العامة.30. دورة تقدير الذات*
*31. دورة المنهج المتكامل لتخطيط العلاقات العامة ودورها في تحقيق التميز الاداري*
*32. دورة أداب المراسم والبروتوكول وفنون إدارة وتنظيم التشريفات*
*33. دورة المتحدث الإعلامي الرسمي – المستوى الثاني الإحترافي*
*34. دورة إدارة التميز في العلاقات العامة والأداء البروتوكولي*
*35. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التنظيم وإدارة المعارض والمؤتمرات الدولية*
*36. دورة التحدث امام الجمهور والتواصل الإعلامي*
*37. دورة الأساليب الحديثة في ممارسة العلاقات العامة*
*38. دورة مهارات الابداع والتميز لقيادات العلاقات العامة والإعلام*
*39. دورة هندسة العلاقات العامة وتنظيمها وفق معايير الجودة الشاملة*
*40. دورة التكنولوجيا والأساليب الحديثة في العلاقات العامة*
*41. دورة الابداع في إدارة المواقف والتعامل مع كبار الشخصيات*
*42. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في العلاقات العامة والإعلام الإقناعي*
*43. دورة المهارات المتقدمة في تطبيق قواعد البرتوكول والإتيكيت*
*44. دورة مهارات الاتصال الاستراتيجي في العلاقات العامة*
*45. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في العلاقات العامة والإعلام الإقناعي*
*46. دورة الاتصال الفعال والتميز في دبلوماسية التعامل والتاثير في الآخرين*
*47. دورة الإدارة الاستراتيجية الحديثة للعلاقات العامة*
*48. دورة الابداع في صناعة الصورة الذهنية وإدارة سمعة المؤسسات*
*49. دورة مهارات الاتصال الاستراتيجي في العلاقات العامة*
*50. دورة العلاقات العامة وفن الإدارة الإعلامية للأزمات و الكوارث*
*51. دورة أخصائي الاعلام الرقمي وشبكات التواصل الاجتماعي*
*52. دورة التحدث امام الجمهور والتواصل الإعلامي*
*53. دورة إدارة التميز في العلاقات العامة والأداء البروتوكولي*
*54. دورة الابداع في صناعة الصورة الذهنية وإدارة سمعة المؤسسات*
*55. دورة مهارات العرض والإلقاء المتقدمة*
*56. دورة المهارات الاعلامية المتميزة واساليب اعداد الحملات الاعلامية*
*57. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التنظيم وإدارة المعارض والمؤتمرات الدولية*
*58. دورة الأساليب الحديثة في ممارسة العلاقات العامة*
*59. دورة هندسة العلاقات العامة وتنظيمها وفق معايير الجودة الشاملة*
*60. دورة خدمة العملاء فائقة التميز واسعاد المتعاملين*
*61. دورة ادارة العلاقات العامة والاتصالات الدولية 62. دورة مهارات الابداع والتميز لقيادات العلاقات العامة والإعلام*
*63. دورة المهارات الاعلامية المتميزة واساليب اعداد الحملات الاعلامية*
*64. دورة هندسة العلاقات العامة وتنظيمها وفق معايير الجودة الشاملة*
*65. دورة الابداع في صناعة الصورة الذهنية وإدارة سمعة المؤسسات*
*66. دورة الابداع في إدارة المواقف والتعامل مع كبار الشخصيات*
*67. دورة أخصائي الاعلام الرقمي وشبكات التواصل الاجتماعي*
*68. دورة الابداع في صناعة الصورة الذهنية وإدارة سمعة المؤسسات*
*69. دورةالمهارات المتقدمة في تطبيق قواعد البرتوكول والإتيكيت*
*70. دورة الابتكار في خدمة العملاء*
*71. دورة مهارات الابداع والتميز لقيادات العلاقات العامة والإعلام*
*72. دورة مهارات الاتصال الاستراتيجي في العلاقات العامة*
*73. دورة هندسة العلاقات العامة وتنظيمها وفق معايير الجودة الشاملة
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

